# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vrasja "e ftoft" e civileve nga amerikanet

## xnjeri

Vrasja "e ftoft" e civileve nga amerikanet
Ne kete video shihet qart vrasja e civileve nga helikopteret amerikan ne menyren me te ftoft dhe me anti-njerezore, dhe mbi te gjitha duke qeshur sikur ne video-lojra. Pastaj, ekzekutimi i atyre qe jane plagosur, dhe mbi te gjitha mbytja edhe e atyre te cilet tentojne t'ju ndihmojne te plagosurve duke perfshire edhe femije. Lusim te gjithe qe ta shperndajne sa me shume kete video.

http://alsat-m.tv/bota/34883.html

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

ata vrasin edhe femijet e tyre skane meshire 
njerez rrobot

----------


## AnaH_M

tash sa isha duke shiquar nje dokumentar lidhur me kete

dhe edin si arsyetohen keta te medhejnt 

thone: keta gjera i bejn ca te rijn nga depresioni qe kan dhe nga pamjet e tmershme qe kan pare shoket e tyre te masakruar ncncncn

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

A e keni pare njehere videon mire e bukur apo jo? a e dalloni ndryshimin midis Kendit te videos edhe kendit ku vijne fisheket? a e dini se eshte e pamundur te filmohet nga monitori i nje nje Cobra. A e dini qe Apache nuk ekziston ne irak po quhet Cobra Longbau?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Vrasja "e ftoft" e civileve nga amerikanet
> Ne kete video shihet qart vrasja e civileve nga helikopteret amerikan ne menyren me te ftoft dhe me anti-njerezore, dhe mbi te gjitha duke qeshur sikur ne video-lojra. Pastaj, ekzekutimi i atyre qe jane plagosur, dhe mbi te gjitha mbytja edhe e atyre te cilet tentojne t'ju ndihmojne te plagosurve duke perfshire edhe femije. Lusim te gjithe qe ta shperndajne sa me shume kete video.
> 
> http://alsat-m.tv/bota/34883.html


Mos u bo merak!.Do ta shperndajme....
Se mbas shpernarjes...do bohen te gjithe myslymon......

----------


## presHeva-Lee

Robt ne goj atyre qe mbeshtesin keto vrasje ku jan e ku sjan ncncncnncncnc qe Terroristet o muta, leni al QaLeshat i keni n Demokraci .

----------


## mesia4ever

Sic duket disa amerikane po dojkan hakmarrje... terroristet bartin femijet me veti si mburoja te gjalla, pastaj vriten edhe ata edhe femijet te cilet nuk duhej te ishin aty po ne shkolla. Keta po vriten me shume me njeri tjetrin. Mire e kane, le te luftojne se cila sekte eshte e vertete e kush eshte mysliman i vertete e kush jo.

Obama ka thene se po deshiron te bisedoje me talibanet 'e moderuar', por disa i paska sakatuar, skane me iu nevojite ma as hyrijat e allahut.




Ndersa ne anen tjeter keta budallenjte me te mencur, po e hudhin veten ne ere, neper tregje e xhamia. Pfff , sa hyrija po martohen e sa te tjere po vriten, cka jane keta njerez, me duket se rrobota me mendje te programuar. Sic duket keta me te mencur po na dalin.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-sto...5875-22165180/

Ndersa ne kete video disa terroriste mundohen te vendosin bomba per skaj rruges, pastaj e pesojne, nje fjale e urte thote 'mos luaj me zjarrin se mund te digjesh edhe ti'. Kjo eshte pikerisht cka iu ndodhi ketyre. Mend per tjera here (nese i kane ne koke ato)




Sado qe do te mundohen per paqe, te dyja palet vetem do te futen ne konflikt me te madh, dhe kurre nuk do t'i shihet fundi kesaj lufte.

Peace :xx:  :rrotullo syte: , lavdi deshmoreve amerikane

----------


## busavata

nuk po e mbeshtes kete akt por . nuk duhet harruar se Amerikanet kan qen faktori kryesor ndalimin e masakrave qetnike ne Kosove.
me bombadimet ndaj Serbis, edhe ne Serbi  kan ndodhur  raste te tilla sikur ne kete video , ku kan vdekur popullata civile...
pra per ta prue demokracin ne Irak apo kudo qoft , ka sakrifica 
p.s. mos e merni se e kan ber kunder muslimanve , por kunder sistemit diktatorial te Sadamit .

----------


## niku-nyc

Linja e veprimit ne ushtrine Amerikane ne Irak dhe Afganistan eshte qe cdo person qe kapen me arm si me kallashnikov ose cdo lloje arm zjarri, qellohet ne cfare do vendi qe mund te ndodhet ose sado persona jan afer.

Keta njerez (kryengritesit ose sic i thojn ne anglisht - insurgents) e dine shume mire dhe e kuptojn se kur sulmoen dhe shpesh here perdorin shtepi ose vende publike ku mund te mbrohen nga sulme te tille kur edhe ne kete rast, sic eshte edhe ne video, keta qe perdorin Apache marin leje ne fillim dhe jo sic thoni ju qe qellojn sipas qefit dhe asnjeri nuk qef sic shkruajti anti-amerikani tek fillimi i temes. 


Koalicioni ne Afganistan dhe Irak kan humbur shume ushtar nga bomba neper rruge dhe kryengrites qe sulmojn ne zona urbane me arm zjarri. Sado qe te ankoeni, per fat te keqe incidente te tilla do ndodhin por te gjith jan lajmeruar qe kush kapet duke ven bomba ne rruge ose me arm zjarri neper vende ku ka patur luftime ndermjet trupave te koalicionit dhe kryengritesve, atehere linja e veprimit ka qen te sulmoen.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Robt ne goj atyre qe mbeshtesin keto vrasje ku jan e ku sjan ncncncnncncnc qe Terroristet o muta, leni al QaLeshat i keni n Demokraci .


Ec me dile njehere perpara mue e mi thuaj ne sy keto qe the ketu race arabie !

----------


## Kinney

Rrofte amerika.
Se u vrane ca civil nuk u be nami

----------


## Force-Intruder

Une nuk shikoj njerez te armatosur.

Dhe ne cdo rast jane "non-combatants". E nuk ka konvente ne bote qe lejon akte te tilla. Te besh qitje me civile per te provuar veten apo armatimin nuk me duket aspak e shendoshe menderisht. Ik e bli nje fcuking XBOX dreqi e mori...

Fjala e urte thote qe "ne dashuri e ne lufte lejohet cdo gje", po ketu une nuk shikoj beteje.

Qe te flasim drejte, kjo eshte vrasje e paster e pajustifikueshme. Krim i ndeshkueshem dhe i turpshem.
Keta lloj psikopatesh, jane nga ata qe kur kthehen ne States perfundojne ne llumin e shoqerise, disa serial killers, disa ne cmendina etj etj. 

Per mua ne karrige elektrike.

----------


## Renea

Ne Irak e Afganistan smund ta dish se kush jan ata qe vendojn bomba e kush jan ata qe bejn sulme vetvrasese , aty jan duke u ber eksperimente me njerez , kjo puna e vrasjes se civileve esht si puna e pedofilis ne Vatikan , esht dicka qe ndodh por qe askush sben zë .
Aq shum njerez vriten sa qe sesht as interesant te protestosh per Guantanamon , Abu Graib ose per ket videon e fundit.

----------


## Kinney

Eshte thjesht kontroll popullsie,
asnje personale.
Perkundrazi, une do ti dekoroja keta persona qe po na bejne nje nder te madh duke dhuruar botes disa lindor te mesem me pak.
Plus qe i kam zili qe kane fatin te bejne praktik me live targets.

----------


## ximi_abedini

dihet se keta ushtaret qe sherbejn ne irak dhe afganistan shumica prej tyre jan te droguar dhe nuk din se qka bejn per te vertetu se jan te verteta keto i ke qe pasi qe te kthehen ne amerik mbi 120 ish ushtar amerikan mbrenda nje viti bejn vetvrasje pasi qe ju kujtohet tmerrri qe kan be 

amerikanet ne afganistan kan hy per drog pasi qe talebanet e kan luftu ket dukuri dhe pasi qe kan arrit qe gati te shkatrroj kontrabanden me drog ather amerika ka nderhy per te mos e len te shduket droga nga ky vend sepse perfitimin nga kontrabanda e droges ju shkojn amkerikaneve dhe dihet se pasi amerika ka nderhy ne ket vend prap ka arrit te behet vendi lider per kultivimin e droges

----------


## presHeva-Lee

> Ec me dile njehere perpara mue e mi thuaj ne sy keto qe the ketu race arabie !


rri urt ti pedofil i papes se nuk te thash ty, nese e mbeshtet ket krim te them jo njeher po 100 her edhe sdel bir nane qe ka qkam ban .
rrac Qetniki ptuuu

----------


## Kinney

> rri urt ti pedofil i papes se nuk te thash ty, nese e mbeshtet ket krim te them jo njeher po 100 her edhe sdel bir nane qe ka qkam ban .
> rrac Qetniki ptuuu


une e mbeshtes kete krim,
do mi rruash bolet?

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Në një forum tjeter po ashtu shqiptar titulli i kësaj teme ishte kshtu.


E hoqem serbin dhe e sollem Ameriken. 

Unë ashtu i  habitur u futa në atë temë kur shof se aspak ska të boj me Kosoven por me Irakin.

E unë po e them fjalen time!!

Ata që përkrahin këta Irakianet e Alkaides ata jan serb dhe me serbin.

Në kohen e luftës në Kosove Iraki e ka mbështet Milloshevicin dhe masakren serbe në Kosov. 

Gjithmon e kam thën me pas mundesi Irakin , Iranin , Afganistani e kisha fshi nga harta e botës sikur nuk ekzistojn se ata nuk jan njerz ata jan kafsh! 

Sepse cdo ditë vrasin njëri tjeterin me bomba në pazare duke e hudh veten në ajr e tu i marr me vete ka 100 kafsh të tjera.

Rroft Amerika , populli Amerikan dhe gjith ata që na ndihmuan që sot të jemi të lirë dhe të shetisim të lirë në Kosov. 

Cofshin gjith kafshet talebane që funksionojn në forum dhe në Kosov. 

amin


_

----------


## ximi_abedini



----------


## Force-Intruder

Allahu kerkon kurban... yahoo :P

----------

